
Don't call Brian - TravelTechGuy
https://github.com/OpenLiveWriter/OpenLiveWriter/commit/1236b0393f8a07876cc597fa09e1ff51ed41ab93
======
TravelTechGuy
I'm glad MS finally open-sourced LiveWriter (yay Scott Hanselman!), but I
wonder who is Brian, and how many times was he called?

~~~
jcheng
Brian Lambert is about as skilled a UI programmer as you are likely to meet.
He was one of the early developers at Onfolio, a startup and product that
Microsoft acquired and out of whose ashes Writer arose. IIRC Brian was long
gone by the time we started working on Writer, but plenty of his code ended up
shipping in it.

I imagine there must have been scores of more colorful comments by Brian and
others that got scrubbed before the open source release.

------
softwareNerd
I'm Brian. "Don't call Brian" sounds like a new sitcom on ABC starring Jon
Cryer.

